
One of the world’s first personal computers is up for sale - VincentGerner
http://www.deemclub.com/2015/11/one-of-worlds-first-personal-computers.html
======
brudgers
More info on the Kenbak-1:
[http://www.kenbak-1.net/](http://www.kenbak-1.net/)

